# What summer stick projects do you have.



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Summer I am a shop dweller. To hot, humid and wet to carve out side for this old man. Putting in a new window air conditioner this week the old one died. . I have a number of shop projects for the summer. All most all my work these days is doing walking sticks and canes. I want to rearrange my shop layout for that. Making it more efficient and speeding up the process. I will also build a stick/ cane rack for the shop and nice stand for the house. I also want to build a new steam box for straitening sticks and bending crook handles.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Sales have been somewhere between slow and not at all lately so I don't have a lot going on stick-wise at the moment. I do have a commission for a pair of walnut forearm crutches I'm working on. Not a lot to see so far though. I'm still in the rough lumber, early stages. It's a pretty complex project by my standards and I'm having fun with it.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Not doing much here, either. I did manage to get some finish on a couple of sticks I did earlier in the year: the one with the scissor joint in ash and yellow birch and the apple handle/ash spacer/alder shank. (The gf did something with the camera and can't find it so I haven't taken pics yet). Plus an apple one-piece with a nice L handle. Started peeling the handle area of a new rustic crook in cherry. Thinking I might try to steam the nose and bend it to a more crook shape.

Did have another sale on Etsy a couple of weeks ago. A really gnarly root handled ash cane I made 20+/- years ago. Three of the four sales I've made were the more natural looking kind of stick.

Only other stick related thing I've done was rescue a baby robin from the barrel I keep my finished sticks in. The robins build a nest in my garage nearly every year and the baby from this year was trying to fly and landed on my sticks. I think it wasn't able to get a grip on the urethane and slid to the bottom. I heard a loud cheeping echoing from the can when I went in and finally figured out where it was coming from. Took the sticks out carefully and final managed to grab the little bugger. Put him outside on a fencepost and mom and dad found him, so a happy ending.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

That's a really nice one.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

k


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Well as summer arrives in the upper midwest we import some of Randy's gulf humidity, makes working in the garage /shop tough.

Still I have a cpl projects in the process. The cub in the stump aspen stick needs the cub painted and the stick stained.

I also need to do something with the smoky mountain gnome. I think the wife wants to put that one in a flower pot so I need to get it on a stick fast!

Last I would like to do an eagle topped hiking staff before we head out to the Rockies later this summer

Right now though our carving club is set up to have a spot at the local Antique Power & Steam show second week end July and I am working on some small pieces to display and possibly sell.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Sorry about the humidity Mark . It is bad hear. You walk out side and you ware the air!! Like thr cub and stump stick. Enjoy the Rockies.


----------

